# Pitch Witch "Bewitched"



## chongmagic (Jan 24, 2020)

This one is a lot of fun, can go from nice ambient to all out crazy!









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Jan 24, 2020)

That looks great!


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 24, 2020)

Another awesome build CM !

I had such a crush on her when i was a kid ...lol

Mike


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 24, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Another awesome build CM !
> 
> I had such a crush on her when i was a kid ...lol
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike, I did too!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 24, 2020)

Beauty! How does the modulation sound? I built mine with the led/LDR facing each other in a plastic straw with heat shrink.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 24, 2020)

It sounds great, I probably should have faced them together but I can't imagine needing anything crazier than what it is now.


----------



## Dali (Jan 24, 2020)

Ordered the PCB 11 days ago, still waiting it crosses the country...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 24, 2020)

Dali said:


> Ordered the PCB 11 days ago, still waiting it crosses the country...



That’s a while! Usually mine shows up by day 12 and I’m on the west coast.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 24, 2020)

That's cool!  Now if you can use_* I Dream of Jeannie *_on the next pedal, you would be playing to my youthful lust.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 24, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> That's cool!  Now if you can use_* I Dream of Jeannie *_on the next pedal, you would be playing to my youthful lust.



I was thinking more of Commander Healy in drag. Lol.


----------

